# I'm Looking For Good Info About Raw Diets



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've been gone for... a very long time lol

Life has not been kind to our family, and in the mess, Venus and Kitty both ended up on cheap kibble. Jared has been home more lately, and I'm in school and looking for another job, but hoping we can transition Venus back to raw, and start Kitty. However, I have lost all my bookmarks on my laptop :-/

Where should I begin looking to make this go as smoothly as possible? I remember slow transition, and some of the ratios, but am really drawing a blank as to how much they should be getting. Kitty is still a kitten too, so I think she gets more than an adult cat. And Venus is overweight. So, yeah :coolwink:

Thanks!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Hiya, 

I am three weeks into raw feeding, and in all honesty I have found it a breeze! So far we have only ventured into chicken and quail, with the tiniest amount of organ which happened to still be attached to the quail I chopped up. To start out I purchased a tray of chicken wings and some chicken thighs (for the meat only, the bones are way too big for my chi) and a couple of quail. You want to start bone heavy, hence lots of chicken wings! Then I portioned them up with scissors into 25-30gram portions, chucked 3 portions into a ziplock bag and that's a days feeding done. At the moment my pup is having some bone everyday to keep his stools consistent but eventually you want to aim for 80% meat, 10% Bone and 10% Organ (Half of that 10% Organ should be liver). My 3.5lb, 13 week chi is eating about 85grams a day. He's a big chi, the thing I found confusing was that some Websites said to feed 2-3% of the expected adult weight and some said up to 10% of his current weight. The two numbers were miles apart so I went for the middle of them and my pup feels in good condition. We proceed to Beef this week  I have seen the most brilliant changes in him and he adores raw food!

As for transition we went cold turkey, chucked out all the rubbish kibble we had. Basil much preferred the raw anyway and we had no poop issues as we included bone straight away. It's the transitions between new proteins that need to be slow I think.

Anyway that's my very current experience, Their is a wealth of invaluable information from the experts in the raw feeding section which you can find here, I highly recomend Brody's Mom's are you thinking of feeding raw? Thread and Lost Lake Luna's Meal plan thread - both have got me well on my way


----------

